# Cold Summer Soups



## mitchelsy (Apr 8, 2009)

*Cold Summer Soups*
​
​ *Watermelon Gazpacho *​
* INGREDIENTS*


 2 cups 1/4-inch-diced watermelon
 2 cups orange juice
 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
 1 seedless cucumber, cut into 1/4-inch dice
 1 small yellow bell pepper, seeded and cut into 1/4-inch dice
 1 small onion, cut into 1/4-inch dice
 2 medium garlic cloves, minced
 1 small jalapeno pepper, seeded and minced (optional)
 3 tablespoons fresh lime juice
 2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley, basil or cilantro
 Salt and freshly ground black pepper

* DIRECTIONS*


 Process 1/2 cup of watermelon, along with the orange juice and oil, in a blender or food processor until pureed. Transfer to a medium bowl, along with remaining ingredients. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Refrigerate until ready to serve. (Can be made several hours before serving.)










*Strawberry Soup*​
* INGREDIENTS*


 2 pints strawberries
 2 cups plain yogurt
 1/2 cup orange juice
 1/2 cup white sugar
 1/2 cup water
 1/8 teaspoon ground cardamom

* DIRECTIONS*


 In a blender, combine the strawberries, yogurt, orange juice, sugar, water and cardamom. Puree until well mixed. Chill and serve.


*Chilled Cantaloupe Soup*​
* INGREDIENTS*


 1 cantaloupe - peeled, seeded and cubed
 2 cups orange juice
 1 tablespoon fresh lime juice
 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
* DIRECTIONS*


 Peel, seed, and cube the cantaloupe.
 Place cantaloupe and 1/2 cup orange juice in a blender or food processor; cover, and process until smooth. Transfer to large bowl. Stir in lime juice, cinnamon, and remaining orange juice. Cover, and refrigerate for at least one hour. Garnish with mint if desired.

:icon_smile:_What is your favorite summer soup?_:icon_smile:


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

How about a killer vichysoisse recipe? I've yet to master that one despite many frustrating attempts.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Vichyssoise:

1.5 fl oz vegetable oil
1 lb 8oz finely chopped leeks, white parts only
6 oz finely chopped onions
3 lb potatoes, peeled, medium dice
96 fl oz chicken stock
1 Sachet d'Epices
salt and pepper as needed
24 fl oz half and half
chopped chives for garnish

Heat oil in a medium stockpot. Add the leeks and onions and sweat over medium low heat until translucent, 2-3 minutes.

Incase the heat to high; add the potatoes, stock, sachet, 1 tablespoon of salt and pinch of pepper. Bring to a full boil, reduce the heat to med-low, simmer until potatoes are soft, about 30 minutes. Remove and discard sachet.

Puree the soup in batches with a blender(immersion if you have one) or in a food mill(you probably don't have one of these  )

To finish the soup for service, stir in half and half. Adjust seasonings with salt and white pepper(you don't want specks of black in your beautiful white soup do you?). Service in chilled bowls. Garnish with chives.

Sachet: 1 bay leaf, parsley stems, cracked black peppercorns, few strips of celery all tied with some cheesecloth for easy extraction at the end.

*This recipe makes 1 gallon of soup*

As for other excellent summer soups, a puree of cucumbers and apples is very refreshing on a hot summer's day.


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Lime-Cucumber Soup with a Kick


* zest of 2 limes, finely grated
* juice of 2 juicy limes
* 1/2 jalapeno pepper, seeded and chopped
* 2 big cucumbers, peeled and chopped
* 2 cups seedless green grapes
* 4 green onions, chopped
* 1/4 cup cilantro, chopped
* 1/2 cup green or yellow pepper, chopped
* 1/4 cup tequila 

Garnish: finely minced cucumber and the green of green onions

Puree everything together but the tequila and the garnish, then press through a sieve. Chill in the refrigerator until ready to serve. Then, stir in the tequila, ladle into bowls, and sprinkle each with the cucumber and green onion.


----------

